# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دانشجو

## MH_Amiri

سلام
من 94 کنکور دادم ولی انتخاب رشته نکردم
الان دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد هستم
میخواستم بپرسم برای ثبت نام کنکور 95 حتما باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدم؟؟؟؟یا بدون انصراف هم میشه؟؟
چون شنیدم ازاد بدون انصراف میشه

----------


## lily7

بدون انصراف هم میتونی شرکت کنی 
البته اقایون یکبار بیشتر حق انصراف ندارن .

----------

